# Html only FreeBSD Forum (and website)



## freezr (Mar 18, 2022)

Hi Guys,

just out of curiosity does exist any basic HMTL version of the whole website (including the forum)?
I tested the forum with Netsurf and it wasn't quite usable.

Thanks,

freezr


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Mar 18, 2022)

Netsurf does not support HTML5, so no surprise. It's probably more suited to display simple static HTML files than anything else.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 19, 2022)

freezr said:


> … Netsurf …



FYI <https://xenforo.com/community/posts/1553014> observations on FreeBSD Forums with Lynx.

I imagine that content in the <https://docs.freebsd.org/> area should be relatively good (with NetSurf, not necessarily with Lynx).

freezr thanks for this, browsing with NetSurf helped to reveal an accessibility issue. I'll post here:









						FreeBSD Handbook Gets a New Layout
					

I just visited  and discovered it has a new, modern layout!




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 19, 2022)

A few hours ago, I used Disable JavaScript to disable JavaScript in the documentation area. 

Forgot about it, then wondered why seeking _mirrors_ at <https://docs.freebsd.org/en/> found nothing related to FreeBSD. 

Oops!


----------

